# 123.5 lb Blue Cat



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I know that you guys know about the recent new world recrod caught this spring in Texas, but my mother just visited the Texas Fisheries facility in Athens Tx. They have this cat swimming around in their main tank. This tank is huge. They have a indoor amphitheater built around it and provide educational shows for the public. The diver was feeding this cat they have name "SPLASH" by hand.

When I was there in March they also had a 90 lb blue and a 70+ albino blue that would swim up to the diver to be fed.

This a awesome facility, that is extremely public friendly. I like the ODNR, but they could take a hint from Texas in this area.

Kim


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

That is something that I would really like to see. Something else that was cool, is the Opryland Hotel( Largest in the world under one roof) they have boat rides through the hotel itself  , and this small man made river is loaded with all types of fish. Very interesting as the water that is in this river is made up of about a 100 diffrent rivers across the nation, and they have them all listed. CATKING


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow thats cool, sure would be interesting to see. I love going to zoos and things of that nature just to see the native fish species aquariums.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Have you ever seen the aquarium in Tennessee, I believe in Chattanooga? It's 3 stories high and loaded with EXCELLENT native species of fish, reptiles,amphipians(?) and other aquatic creatures. CATKNG


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Reminds me of a little restaraunt in Tennessee that sat right on the river.
They had a large aquarium where you could pick out your own live Channel Cat for your meal of Catfish and Hush Puppies.
Somebody caught a Blue Cat around 80lbs,and they had that fish in the aquarium for a couple weeks.
Quite an attraction.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Apr 5, 2004)

The TPWD is one of the better run wildlife departments around. I agree with Kim that the ODNR can learn quite a bit from the Texans.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

That would be cool to see.


----------

